# Sourdough Peach Cobbler and Sour Peach Chocolate Chip Bread



## walle

Alright, you kind and patient folks are probably getting damn tired of my sourdough babble this weekend, so I promise this will be my last project for the weekend.

Was planning on making some peach cobbler to go with dinner when I caught a whiff of my starter in the fridge, so I went for it.

Basic recipe I used - looking for some feed back from you veterans on this.

Sponge - 1 C starter, 2 Cups Bisquick, juice from the peaches (normally use three cups Bis with the drained peach juice). Figured this was as good a place as any to start.
Covered with plastic and stuck in a warm oven. AGAIN - Damn! this is some good starter! This is what it looked like after just an hour and half.



To that I added 1 C sugar, shake of cinnamon, shake of nutmeg, shake of salt, two eggs, 2 T butter. Mixed them all up and combined with the sponge. Probably added another 2 cups of Bisquick to get it what my normal cobbler batter consistancy is (again, looking for feedback on this - Is sourdough, dough, "wetter" than regular dough/batters?).

Ended up with a ton of batter... so I used what I needed with the peaches, then tossed in a handful of chocolate chips with the other and baked up some sour peach and chocolate chip bread!





This is what I ended up with


Very good - biggest thing I noticed was the flaky crust and bread. The "sour" come through just a touch on the cobbler, but couldn't really taste it the bread.? 

Any one else use it this way? Meaning, does it act different if used in deserts? The bread was about twice as high as normal batter.
Thanks for checking out my last sourdough project ... of the weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Tracey


----------



## bassman

Fine looking desserts, Tracey.  Probably the addition of the sourdough to the Bisquick made for a higher rise.  Sure sounds good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you're enjoying the starter.


----------



## desertlites

thanks for giving Walle a new toy Keith it keeps him from playing in traffic!nice work Tracey glad u likeing your new toy.


----------



## bassman

Yeah, but it's like some other things.  If you play with it too much, it won't work as well until you give it a rest!


----------



## fourthwind

Looks great to me!   Never get tired of other folks doing all the experimentation


----------

